# USB driver



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is a platter drive in there, and if the bearings are making noise, or the heads are slapping the platters, there is nothing you can do. If you can, you could crack the case and take out the drive, and use a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter to connect to your computer. Most of those drives are SATA now days.

To really recover the data on it, you could send it into a data recovery company, but it would cost you more than the data probably is worth, unless this is for a business, then it will be worth the money. If you do not crack the case, Seagate may send you a replacement.

Suggest keeping a second copy up in the cloud such as box.com, etc..


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

hook it up to a different computer and see if it works. another thing is to go to the seagate 

website and download their software that is usually included with their external drive.

hopefully the noise you hear isn't the click of death

like greg said you can send it out to a recovery company but they can be expensive


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry for the late responses...not a heavy amount of activity in this forum and I'm a recent member. For the sake of those who might stumble on this thread whilst googling for answers:



> Disk manager shows raw format and healthy but it can read any exist file on it


I'm assuming you mean _can't _read files. The following is an old trick for drives with mechanical issues, but will often work:

Before anything else, download a copy of Linux Ubuntu and burn the ISO to CD for later possible use. Remove the drive from the case, wrap it in a towel, place it in a ziplock. Now place it in the freezer for at least 2 hours. Remove from the freezer and try to recover your files. If you can't read them with windows, insert the Ubuntu CD, choose "Live" (rather than install to HD). Mount the problem drive. Can you see your files? If not, then expensive Data Recovery will be your only option, but most don't need this option unless the data is important enough to spend that kind of money to recover.


----------



## whiskers (Apr 16, 2011)

Bob... said:


> Sorry for the late responses...not a heavy amount of activity in this forum and I'm a recent member. For the sake of those who might stumble on this thread whilst googling for answers:
> 
> I'm assuming you mean _can't _read files. The following is an old trick for drives with mechanical issues, but will often work:
> 
> Before anything else, download a copy of Linux Ubuntu and burn the ISO to CD for later possible use. Remove the drive from the case, wrap it in a towel, place it in a ziplock. Now place it in the freezer for at least 2 hours. Remove from the freezer and try to recover your files. If you can't read them with windows, insert the Ubuntu CD, choose "Live" (rather than install to HD). Mount the problem drive. Can you see your files? If not, then expensive Data Recovery will be your only option, but most don't need this option unless the data is important enough to spend that kind of money to recover.


Just wanted to chime in and say that I've used the freezer method to recover data from at least two drives, and it worked! Had to freeze one of the drives multiple times before getting all the data off. But this is a solution to a specific problem where the disk refuses to spin up due to a mechanical failure.

If your disk is in 'raw format', that sounds like the filesystem on it got corrupted - could be just the master file table that's corrupt, or the whole disk. I/O errors are indicative of serious issues. Data may be recoverable professionally, but as mentioned already, it probably won't be worth it in your case.


----------



## HarryJohon (Dec 19, 2014)

connect it to an alternate machine and check whether it meets expectations. something else is to go to the seagate site and download their product that is generally included with their outside drive. 
assuredly the clamor you hear isn't the click of death like greg said you can send it out to a recuperation organization yet they can be extravagant


----------

